# Exploritory post - DM looking for players, weeknights, Manhattan



## Erithtotl (Nov 14, 2002)

After a long time off, I'm thinking of restarting a 3rd edition D&D campaign in my homegrown setting.  It would be in midtown Manhattan, once every couple of weeks on a weeknight (probably 6:30 to 10pm).  Occasionally, we might do a weekend or friday night game that can go later, but that would only be if everyone is cool with it.

I realize this time isn't convienent for a lot of people, but at least it means people don't have to give up their weekends for it.

I want to have 4 players, no more.  Big parties are great but there isn't enough time for everyone to participate in shorter sessions.

I have the following requirements:

#1:  Reliability.  If you say you can make a session, you make it, unless there is a real emergency.  If you have a very busy life, or a job that forces you to work late without advanced notice, or a wife that gets angry when you go out, PLEASE, do us all a favor and don't kid yourselves.  If you're planning on moving out of the country, joining the marines, or converting to a game hating religion, let me know ahead of time.  I put in a lot of work on my last campaign and constantly had people quitting due to real world obligations, which was basically why I stopped last time.

#2:  Be an adult.  Intelligent, mature gamers prefered.  But that doesn't mean you have to be stodgy and serious!  It should be fun, after all.

#3:  Be accessible by email.  I need people who can check their email on a reliable basis.  Most out of session communication will be done this way.

Thats it.  I don't mind beginners, women, minorities, or the slightly wierd.   In fact, they're all prefered!

The setting is a homegrown setting that isn't too far off the beaten path.  Think Greyhawk level of magic and power.

If you're interested, email me at erithtotl@yahoo.com.  Put D&D in the subject so I don't lose you amongst all my spam, or reply here.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Erithtotl (Nov 16, 2002)

*An update*

Ok, as an update, I now have 2 players, so I'm still looking for two more.

If you want any details on the setting, the style of play, or whatever, just email me.


----------



## Erithtotl (Nov 20, 2002)

Still looking.  Anyone. . . anyone?


----------



## Erithtotl (Dec 2, 2002)

Ok, we have 3 players now, so I need one more.  Anyone interested?


----------

